# Monthly Costs?



## U.P. North (Sep 30, 2008)

I am considering a Hopper/Joey solution in my house. I currently have 2 Vip722 receivers on 2 HD TV's. I currently pay $17 HD Duo fee and a $6 DVR Service fee. i am trying to cheapen things up looking at my programming as well as my equipment. If I changed the 2 Vip 722's out with a Hopper and 1 Joey, what will the monthly equipment charges be? Is there any changes to the outside dish itself? I am on the Eastern Arc.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I was told you will either have to pay for the Hopper (~$525 or $100 upgrade fee) and a monthly charge ($7) for the Joey. They tried to rent me extra Joey's so watch out for that one..............


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Your bill should go down $6 ($7 Joey + $4 Whole Home + $6 DVR vs. $17 Duo + $6 DVR). No changes to the dish besides the addition of a Node (looks like a big splitter mounted near the dish). If you have a good payment history and are due for an upgrade, it should only cost $100. Power savings alone should be around $5/month.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok so similar question...I have a ViP722K and a ViP222K and would be looking to upgrade to a single Hopper/Joey combo. I spoke with Dish online support and they told me $100 upgrade fee + my bill would go from $90.59/mo (including taxes) to $99.99/mo (not including taxes so approximately $105/mo total). Why would my bill go UP ~$15? (I'm not in contract and I have no active discounts). I thought there'd be a benefit but there sure doesn't seem to be...?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> Ok so similar question...I have a ViP722K and a ViP222K and would be looking to upgrade to a single Hopper/Joey combo. I spoke with Dish online support and they told me $100 upgrade fee + my bill would go from $90.59/mo (including taxes) to $99.99/mo (not including taxes so approximately $105/mo total). Why would my bill go UP ~$15? (I'm not in contract and I have no active discounts). I thought there'd be a benefit but there sure doesn't seem to be...?


Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I would be more than happy to see what your monthly fees would be. Thanks!


----------



## U.P. North (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the info. I went ahead and did the CHAT on dish.com and am getting 1 hopper and 1 Joey. In fact, he is here now installing. I did my chat on tuesday and they were able to install the next morning (wednesday) but I have to work, so I was able to schedule today (saturday).


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

I have an HD DVR and a HD Receiver...my charges at $6 for the DVR and $7 for the HD Receiver...$13 total.
How much will a 1 Hopper + 1 Joey affect my bill?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LazhilUT said:


> I have an HD DVR and a HD Receiver...my charges at $6 for the DVR and $7 for the HD Receiver...$13 total.
> How much will a 1 Hopper + 1 Joey affect my bill?


$6 DVR per account stays the same.
$7 HD Receiver will be replaced by $7 Joey fee (the same).
$4 "Whole Home" fee will be added.

Your bill will go up $4.


----------

